# Not All Vendors Are Made Equal



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello my slingshot family.

I have been spending far to much money recently with our vendors on this site and I have something to say that I think is very important.

I was dealing with a vendor who did not exactly make me feel like my custom was important, I was disappointed numerous times during the proses through lack of communication and being put off as if I was more of a hindrance than a paying customer. One expression that he used was "this is not a good time for slingshots" . Needless to say it was not the best experience I have had. The good news is that after months of patient waiting and gentle prodding I received all that I had ordered and more.

Then I had the most incredibly wonderful experience with one of the vendors that I am definitely going to name as I think that the whole forum should know and if I could, I would stand at the top of a mountain and shout it out for the world to know. His slingshots are works of art but above and beyond that is his customer service. *Tom* from BUNNYBUSTER slingshots is probably one of the best men in the slingshot world to deal with, his ability to make you feel like you are dealing with someone who is actually interested in your likes and dislikes is almost profound. Tom did everything he could to keep me involved in the whole process and made the transaction an absolute pleasure.

I would like to say thank you to a true gentleman and ambassador to the slingshot world. If you haven't already dealt with him then I suggest you do and if you have I am sure you know exactly what I am talking about.

Thank you Tom for a truly pleasurable experience where I felt like my custom was important and so was I. You are a more than a vendor, you are an example of what customer service should be in my opinion.

From a very satisfied customer

Clint


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I agree, not all vendors are created equity. I am happy to hear you recieved what you ordered and then some.

It is also good to hear about vendors like Tom from BunnyBuster.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good report!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Excellent Clint. Good to hear ( well the positive at least).


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I agree I own a bunch of Bunny Busters. Sad to say Tom is talking about stopping his slingshot business and not making them anymore .


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Cjw said:


> I agree I own a bunch of Bunny Busters. Sad to say Tom is talking about stopping his slingshot business and not making them anymore .


That is not good news. I personally think it would be a tragic loss to slingshotary and this forum. 
Thankfully I will have one of my Bunnybuster slingshots very soon.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Good on Tom, & nuts on the other guy.

"not a good time for slingshot"? This from a vendor?! You're a gentleman for not naming names, Clint; had I been shat on like that, I'd struggle to bite my tongue. I'm glad it's been resolved, but still...thats completely unacceptable for a vendor, no matter how busy he is.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

overall I've been pretty happy witht he vendors on here but the customs I ask for are usually pretty minimal. I do kinda wish that the bunnybuster website was a bit more simple to make orders. did you go to his website or did you approach him on here for your order Barkley?


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey Nicholson how you doing bud. On his website there is a contact me section. I just clicked on that and typed my request. I then got an email reply and that was it we sent several messages back and forth. It was as easy as PM.
Tom is a pure gentleman and considering the time difference between him and me he was very prompt professional friendly and helpful. 
Give it a go bud you will not be dissapointed and his work is top notch!!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Clint, you are a gentleman for not naming him. I can tell you from a business point of view, yes all vendors are not alike at all.

We have some in my line of work that you wonder how they stay in business with the attitude they have, best is just to carry on like you are doing my friend.

wll


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Tom ( BunnyBuster ) is a credit to the slingshot community and a long standing custom builder of slingshots. He is from the "Old School" of slingshot aficionados-strong solid wood,great carving,and a nice smooth finish. I would hate to see Tom give up his slingshot business. Great people!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

When ever I shoot my Bunny Busters it reminds me of when I was a kid. True classic slingshots.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Thank you Mr. barky Bow...and thank you all, for the nice comments.

I think I will always be making a slingshot or two here and there.

As long as people request ``old school`` slingshots, I will make them. I take pride in them.

In the last few years, I have suffered some serious shoulder problems and I really cannot shoot the forks anymore. But, I still enjoy making them.

Just recently I made two of them for a friend in Spain.

I sure have enjoyed the friendships made with customers, and people also here on the forum, through the years 

I guess as long as I have the tooling, and some nice hard wood available, I will be drawn to fabricating yet another fork.

These two forks I just made for Spain, I said, maybe they are my swan song.....Hmmmm?? then, maybe not.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Couple of beautiful forks there Tom .


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Tom those are beautiful,would really hate to see you hang up your makers apron


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Sweet Revue 
Cheerio


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

They even look a bit Spanish Bud!


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Sounds to me like he meant, "not a good time for HIM to be making slingshots". Whatever HIS reason was, maybe something really tragic or something stupid, does not matter. If you make a deal with someone and they try to "F" you, or especially me, I seriously doubt I would be so nice as to keep his cover safe. Better to try and explain yourself, don't you guys think? When is a truly BAD time for slingshots? Hey, let's ALL get us one and shoot the s#@& out of ----oh, I guess this site is about nothing but slingshooooting, eh? OK, then never mind.

Hehe, Steve


----------

